# Sears Spaceliner? What year?



## Pure Bikes (Jul 21, 2010)

Agreed to take this in a trade because I had never seen one like it. Has a chrome frame with a quadruple top tube. Had a tank on it at one time and has MOW 74x28 543500 stamped on the left rear dropout. Somehow I remembered a woman's Spaceliner I had seen and sure enough seems to be what it is after a little searching. Now the question is what year? Also, a rough estimate of value? Thanks for you time.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 22, 2010)

Murray built Spaceliners for Sears, those bikes have a 'MOD 502' prefix (99% of the time anyway) so I think this is likely a Murray badged version, or maybe for another dept. store, or even Western Auto. They were introduced in 63 and made for several years. If you spent a day with some WD-40 and some 000 steel wool, it'd be worth a lot more!


----------



## Jordey M. (Nov 6, 2011)

I have a bike just like this and it is a Murray Astro Flite Maybe a 1963.


----------

